# Going to floater's this fri night



## Team Nitty Gritty (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello fellow fishaholics, myself and a couple of guys from the b'ham area have aquired the sickness known as saltwater fishing. we fish out of gulf shores/ ob area 1-2 times a monthand we very much appreciate the tips you guys post, with fuel prices etc.any info is precious. We will try and post what we find as soon as we return. if any of y'all are out that way give us a shout,we generally monitor channel16. we fish out of a scout abaco 28'. Thanks again from Team Nitty Gritty: Capt. Jeff/ Jason/Keith and assorted scoundrels.


----------

